# Studio Hardware Upgrades?



## John DeBorde (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to the forum!

Glancing at your list, you might want to look at getting better converters to start with. Can you clock the 002 to a Big Ben? You might want to borrow one first and see if you really notice the difference.

Keep in mind tho that what you have looks pretty serviceable to me (tho I've never used an 002), so focusing on improving your technique with what you have may yield more dramatic results than any new piece of gear. And they usually won't tell you that at Sweetwater.  Hiring a talented engineer to come in and show you a few tricks is a great way to get some insight into areas you can improve.

hope this helps,

john


----------



## synthetic (Feb 25, 2008)

What type of music are you making? Scoring, I assume if you're here. It would be easier if you had specific musical goals for upgrade. The distressor would give you a more aggressive bass sound, for example, but won't help much on a classic film score. You might be better off with more sound libraries for that.


----------



## ENW (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. Input from all my sources suggests that a new clock & convertors might be nice.

The Big Ben is supposed to clock to the 002. A friend gave high praise to his UA2192 as clock & convertor. I've still got more reading to do.

As far as the type of music I want to produce? Everything. Yeah, I know it's not possible.

The "hire a talented engineer" suggestion is a good idea. I finished a self-produced solo CD about 2 years ago. No MIDI. I played guitars, bass, & hand percussion. I tell everyone that I finished high-school faster than that CD. 

I tracked it at home then took the sessions to a commercial studio for mixing & mastering. The engineers were very generous with their knowledge. I learned a lot from them. It was expensive but worth it.

Thanks again,

EW
http://www.WatersMusicDesign (www.WatersMusicDesign)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 27, 2008)

You know, clocking a 002 with a Big Ben makes no sense to me. I'd get better converters with a good clock for the same money - if you really need them.

As to the rest, what problems are you having with the sound using the equipment you have?


----------



## ENW (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Nick,

Yes, I'm leaning towards the idea of a clock with a better convertor (one unit).

I'm not having any big troubles with my sound. I just finished my taxes & I'm starting to think about deductions for this year. If I don't spend some, it will just go to the government. There's always a product that will make things sound better. Besides my birthday is coming up this Spring 

Thanks again for the reply.

ENW
http://www.WatersMusicDesign (www.WatersMusicDesign)


----------

